# bow hunter certification



## rudy78 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey,

Does anyone know where i can find info about places and times that offer bow hunter certification in MI. I checked the DNR website, but it only had info about them for last year, so I sent an email to the contact on the 2007 info and haven't heard anything.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Are you talking about the Hunter Safety Course.


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

Maybe this will help you. Doug Brown can help with the information you need.

http://www.michiganbowhunters.com/education.asp

Hope this helps


----------



## junglecat (Jan 19, 2006)

I assume you are talking about the IBEP (International Bowhunting Eduction Program)? 

I am taking the class on July 26th in Hastings at the Pierce Cedar Creek Institute. It is from 8a-5p. I am not sure you can walk into the class but a guy by the name of Jeff DeJager is who I contacted, and there may still be openings. I can send his phone # to you by PM if you wish, let me know. I dont want to put his # on the internet without his permission. But if you look at the 2007 list of instructors on the IBEP web site I think you can find his name and # that way.

I was looking this spring for some classes and the IBEP web site is not being updated for some reason. Pretty frustrating!

Good luck.
Dave


----------



## rudy78 (Mar 30, 2005)

thanks for the info guys, that link to the michigan bow hunters is great, it acutally works and has current info, what a concept, LOL>
I don't think i can do the one this weekend, but there are a couple possibilities in Aug. for me.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Rudy- Not sure where you went to on the DNR site but here's the current classes they have listed for Bow. Just use the drop down menu to locate what you are looking for. http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/recnsearch/recnsrch.asp


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

Glad to help, MBH has been very active in IBEP for along time and there is none better than Doug Brown.


----------

